# Help Me Pick A Label!



## afireguy (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi All,
My son and I have a difference of opion on our lables and he wanted some outside opinions on the subject. Heres the one I like.











Fromhere he was trying to explode the peach a bit, so he came up with this.The abv% needs to be adjusted to 18.86 per Masta.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 18, 2007)

They are both good but I really like his choice better myself


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2007)

They are both very cool but I do like the 2nd one better.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are both great labels Fireguy.........

I would have a hard time picking either one. I guess the easiest thing would be to print one of each and see which one looks better on a bottle.

The lighter one may go better with a lighter colored wine........... but that certainly doesn't make the black one bad. I like them both very much, excellent Job


----------



## afireguy (Dec 18, 2007)

Dang,
Ill never live this one down....hehe...(Kids)
Anyway I like the use both Ideal. 14 bottles are clear with the light yellow peach....would work good with the black, and lighter labels with the boarders around the dark green bottles....thanks guys


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's the diplomat, do 1/2 and 1/2!


----------



## afireguy (Dec 18, 2007)

yup,
thats my story and i'm stickin to it 50/50 the only way to go...


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 19, 2007)

I think both labels are very well done. I am with PW.....do 1/2 and 1/2!!


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 19, 2007)

I like the first one, but it will really eat up the ink/toner when printed.


----------



## Tomy (Dec 19, 2007)

Come on guys, the 2nd one kicks butt, look at the explosion. Sorry I'm not a PC kind of guy.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the first one


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 31, 2008)

I like your son's better.


----------



## moose (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the second one also, both really nice though!


----------



## WineBear (Mar 31, 2008)

Good anyway you go. We, my wife and I, are trying to decide between four of our own. We just don't seem to be quite as creative as others.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 2, 2008)

me either tomy,but they are very cool labels


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Apr 2, 2008)

I like them the way you did them. Light on light bottles, dark on dark. Nice job but they are a little incendiary don't you think?


BTW fireguy, I just noticed it's your birthday! Have a great day!



*Edited by: Jack on Rainy *


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 3, 2008)

Fireguy, I find myself creating sometimes 3 labels i really like. They all go on the bottles. What..........the wine label police going to arrest me? hahahahaha


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 4, 2008)

Have you tried the 2nd explosion on the first label? I like the explosion but also like the black label. Switch your explosions bet it would look cool.


I really do like both of them.


Ramona


----------



## joeswine (Apr 4, 2008)

i say go with both their both great,what really counts is whats in the bottles,and if you want at know extra charge i can sample,and tell you

send one bottle for judgeing and two for the table,always at your service,or maybe an exchange?


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the 2nd


----------



## Vince (Feb 15, 2009)

Number 2 is my choice too.


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 18, 2009)

My answer is 


*YES*




_YES_




YES


and this is it for the day.


rrawhide


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the second one better.





Mike D


----------

